# River conditions?



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

How's the Clinton looking?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nikkel.kevin (Mar 12, 2014)

I was just thinking the same thing lol. Might head out to Yates and check it out. I'll let you know how it looks.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Should be 'BIG, BROWN AND RUNNIN' HARD'...next ??????? Nothing like big fish in the run-off You could get chapped cheeks tomorrow so if this is a problem don't go...or bring your intensive care?


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

I would assume its pretty blown up after the rain lasts night and most of the day today. Good luck if you head out this weekend

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I was out this Wed. current was ripping, and I could only make one crossing...and it was sketchy. I can only imagine that she's chocolate milk right now and for at least tomorrow.


----------



## Lildrummerboy (Mar 27, 2014)

I was there on Thursday and it was high, so it should be really high and muddy right now. Maybe Sunday evening will be clear enough to fish. With more rain coming I don't think it will be very fish able un till next Saturday or Sunday. : /


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Stopped by Yates on the way home, muddy and high. Fished it the other day for a hour or two, landed one and lost one. Lets hope the rain will hold back a little bit.


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh yea kinda figured it be like chocolate milk right now.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lildrummerboy (Mar 27, 2014)

If we only get rain on Monday then Wednesday - Saturday should be fish able, let's hope!


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

How's the river looking today after the rain? I might head down to yates in the morning depending on the conditions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MichiganAngling (Dec 31, 2012)

As of about 11 a.m. this is how it looked but still managed a few suckers and lost a nice steely 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, ive been keeping an eye on the flow charts and the levels are dropping steadily so I might hit the river in the morning. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Should b prime time soon

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lildrummerboy (Mar 27, 2014)

I went out both yesterday and today, yesterday I hooked a few one of wich was a MONSTER! Today I only hooked one steelie and I landed 8 or 9 suckers. Every fish I've hook in the last two days I got on egg flies bottom bouncing, hope this helps


----------



## Lildrummerboy (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh and the water is very high and if the rain keeps up tonight water should be a lil stained. My guess is that in the morning there will be about 1.5 or 2ft of visibility in the morning maybe more.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Lildrummerboy said:


> I went out both yesterday and today, yesterday I hooked a few one of wich was a MONSTER! Today I only hooked one steelie and I landed 8 or 9 suckers. Every fish I've hook in the last two days I got on egg flies bottom bouncing, hope this helps


Hey I was the guy fly fishing that talked to you today.. How'd u do??


----------



## Lildrummerboy (Mar 27, 2014)

antlergeek23 said:


> Hey I was the guy fly fishing that talked to you today.. How'd u do??


On the 8th I had 12 hook ups I think only one was a steelhead the rest were suckers. I also fell in to the river past my waders lol.


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Lildrummerboy said:


> On the 8th I had 12 hook ups I think only one was a steelhead the rest were suckers. I also fell in to the river past my waders lol.


Yeah that's what u were saying, I'm headed out today and tmmrw. Maybe I'll see ya at the river


----------



## Lildrummerboy (Mar 27, 2014)

antlergeek23 said:


> Yeah that's what u were saying, I'm headed out today and tmmrw. Maybe I'll see ya at the river[/QUOT
> 
> I'm going to try to get out there tomorrow. If anyone was wondering I've been using medium and large egg flies, I would recommend medium for today and tomorrow. The colers I've been getting hits on are orange and light pink or a blend of the two. Good luck!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Lildrummerboy said:


> I went out both yesterday and today, yesterday I hooked a few one of wich was a MONSTER! Today I only hooked one steelie and I landed 8 or 9 suckers. Every fish I've hook in the last two days I got on egg flies bottom bouncing, hope this helps


just curious, were the suckers on the egg flies also? I was going to go there thurs, and take spinning gear to see if I could get a few suckers, and a fly rod for steelies, but maybe could do both with one. Or were you using spinning gear? thanks


----------



## Lildrummerboy (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes the suckers and steelhead were all hooked on egg flies, bottom bouncing on a fly rod. I'm hoping to get out there tomorrow, good luck!


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

Was out at yates today saw two caught, one was this beauty, not my fish, but congratulations to the guy that caught it! heard guys saying they were jumping at the dam, didn't see one but the fish were there.

Side note, fished up at river woods in auburn hills and had a trout pushing 20" come up at my bait and hang in the current for about a minute before making its way elsewhere. Still trying to catch my first trout of any kind so it was exciting to see one that big come up that close! Really pushing to get one on the line this spring.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Probably a steelhead you saw... ive seen Steelies up that way... plenty make the dam.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

JHarlick12 said:


> Was out at yates today saw two caught, one was this beauty, not my fish, but congratulations to the guy that caught it! heard guys saying they were jumping at the dam, didn't see one but the fish were there.
> 
> Side note, fished up at river woods in auburn hills and had a trout pushing 20" come up at my bait and hang in the current for about a minute before making its way elsewhere. Still trying to catch my first trout of any kind so it was exciting to see one that big come up that close! Really pushing to get one on the line this spring.


That was me running down the river today like a mad man trying to land that fish today lol, definatly had to work to land him and a big thank you to the guy who ended up netting him for me. Here's a little better picture of the fish. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

thats a friggin buteee.. what were you throwing? im headed out before sun up tmrw anyone wants to meet up n try n get on some fish shoot me a pm..


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Awesome fish dude... congrats on that beauty

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Damn! Nice fish!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Beauty. I caught my first one in that very spot.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

jacks300ultra said:


> That was me running down the river today like a mad man trying to land that fish today lol, definatly had to work to land him and a big thank you to the guy who ended up netting him for me. Here's a little better picture of the fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Haha yeah I was over at my car tying up and look over to see the crowd chasing you down the river. Again awesome fish, congrats!


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

JHarlick12 said:


> Haha yeah I was over at my car tying up and look over to see the crowd chasing you down the river. Again awesome fish, congrats!


Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

How's the clarity at yates today? Ive been watching the flow charts and it spiked pretty good last night and has came back down, but wasn't shurebif if it got mucked up at all. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=61614&stc=1&d=1397399604clinton chrome.jclinton chrome 2.jpgpg 








went 2/3 yesterday in about 2 hours


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

jacks300ultra said:


> How's the clarity at yates today? Ive been watching the flow charts and it spiked pretty good last night and has came back down, but wasn't shurebif if it got mucked up at all. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


should be good by tmmrw


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Well im going to hit it anyways. Its probably going to be my last trip down that way for the year, due to the fact that will be hitting north eastern tribes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

jacks300ultra said:


> Well im going to hit it anyways. Its probably going to be my last trip down that way for the year, due to the fact that will be hitting north eastern tribes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Be careful those 'north eastern tribes' might not like you taking fish from 'their' river.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

fishagain said:


> Be careful those 'north eastern tribes' might not like you taking fish from 'their' river.


In not really sure what you mean lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

